# Leaving fishfinder on boat?



## scott44 (Apr 6, 2013)

Is it better to take a fishfinder off and bring it inside or do most people just leave it on the boat.Boat stays outside and theft isnt an issue.


----------



## tone357 (Apr 6, 2013)

Why would you leave and electronic device outside to the ever changing elements? In my opinion, you're just speeding up the time frame when you will need another one. Think about it. Humidity will create moisture inside. The when we get dryer air, humidity will soon follow. And the process keeps repeating. Do you really think that is good for an electronic device?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Is it better to take a fishfinder off and bring it inside or do most people just leave it on the boat.Boat stays outside and theft isnt an issue.



Bring it inside if its removable and you have the cap connector to cover the connectors in the boat mount. As the previous poster said, heat, humidity, and direct sun will be the death of your electronics. I lost a Humminbird because the sun acted like a magnifying glass and burned my screen out.


----------



## scott44 (Apr 6, 2013)

ok thnx...that makes sense.


----------



## Todd71673 (Apr 6, 2013)

And then there is my side of the spectrum I guess. My fishfinder came on my boat when I bought it, I told myself I couldn't wait to replace it. Since it was only about $80 new and several years old I figure why mess with it. Well it has lasted 3 years so far with never even a glitch, I do have a thin boat cover over it at all times. And when I do finally replace it I probably will remove after a trip to add longevity. To me it just depends on what you got in it.


----------



## scott44 (Apr 6, 2013)

HB596...kinda need it to last


----------



## Lanier Jim (Apr 6, 2013)

I take mine off after every trip...most times at the ramp before heading down the road.    FYI

LJ


----------



## Robert Eidson (Apr 6, 2013)

Lanier Jim said:


> I take mine off after every trip...most times at the ramp before heading down the road.    FYI
> 
> 
> LJ



X2 !!!! Mine goes on at the ramp and comes off at the ramp......


----------



## JRDIII (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got a HB 386 ci di and it goes on at the ramp and off at the ramp. I wouldn't think about leaving it on the boat.

Hope I'm not hijacking the thread, but here's another question: What do you transport/store your fishfinder in? I'm thinking a soft bag (Crown Royal anyone?) would be ideal, but if you guys have a better idea please let me know.


----------



## tone357 (Apr 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> And then there is my side of the spectrum I guess. My fishfinder came on my boat when I bought it, I told myself I couldn't wait to replace it. Since it was only about $80 new and several years old I figure why mess with it. Well it has lasted 3 years so far with never even a glitch, I do have a thin boat cover over it at all times. And when I do finally replace it I probably will remove after a trip to add longevity. To me it just depends on what you got in it.


Depthfinders are kinda like dogs, you get a mutt (cheap) he never gets sick and needs a trip to the vet. Get a purebreed, (expensive) and the vet bills will make you think about getting rid of that rascal.


----------



## noah3d (Apr 6, 2013)

> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread, but here's another question: What do you transport/store your fishfinder in? I'm thinking a soft bag (Crown Royal anyone?) would be ideal, but if you guys have a better idea please let me know.



I just place the screen cover on it, and put it behind the truck seat or in a boat compartment.


----------



## fishingga (Apr 6, 2013)

screen covers on 2 hds face down in front compartment.  Kept in garage.  Covers look like the devil but the units look like they came out of the box.   If I thought theft was never a problem and travel did not beat them to death I might leave them on the boat.  I worry all the plugging in and out may cause a pin failure, but not so in many trips the last 3 years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

JRDIII said:


> I just got a HB 386 ci di and it goes on at the ramp and off at the ramp. I wouldn't think about leaving it on the boat.
> 
> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread, but here's another question: What do you transport/store your fishfinder in? I'm thinking a soft bag (Crown Royal anyone?) would be ideal, but if you guys have a better idea please let me know.



I have an old case with latches that i hot glued foam in and cut to the shape of the fishfinder. I'm bad to drop stuff and a $1000 Humminbird gets the most protection i can find.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 7, 2013)

Lanier Jim said:


> I take mine off after every trip...most times at the ramp before heading down the road.    FYI
> 
> LJ



this


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 7, 2013)

My boat is kept in a covered, secure area, so I never remove any of the electronics.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 7, 2013)

The Lowrance is a sealed unit.  I have an HDS8 that's been on a boat with a T-Top for over five years now w/o any problems.  I just keep the Lowrance cover on it at all times when it's not in use.    Less handling doesn't hurt either.


----------



## jfinch (Apr 7, 2013)

My boat stays in my attached garage so the only time the electronics get removed is if I am somewhere I am worried they could sprout legs and walk off.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 8, 2013)

The only time I've had problem with moisture is when I bring my units from inside the house and put them on the boat during the cold months.
By the time I reach the ramp they would have moisture inside the screen.
I leave um on the boat.


----------



## EZ Spin (Apr 8, 2013)

My 998c is a dash mount so it stays in the boat-Under covered storage and always under a cover. I have had several dash mount units and have had no problems but I would follow the manufacturers advice and disconnect them before trailering if at all posssible. One note-I had a Humminbird 858c stolen in under 3 minutes while at a gas station recently. Some one really had nerve and they knew how to quickly grab the unit and that alone makes me disconnect all of my Ram mounted units now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 8, 2013)

I leave mine on the boat if I'm trailer under 10 miles. I also garage my boat. Look at camera storage bags for the new DSLRs. They'll have a large recessed area for their lenses to fit, which also works for an area to hold onto the frame of your DF without touching the screen. I put these over the electronics when in the garage just to reduce the amount of dust and other stuff that might get on the screen, to prevent scratches. 

I figure that anything I could do while trailering wouldn't exceed what happens when the hull slaps a wake, and anything that would is also going to cause larger issues with the trailer, the truck, the boat, or all 3 so I won't be as concerned about the electronics, which insurance would also cover. 

I leave my bags in the garage because in my regular cab truck it's hard to hide those storage bags at the ramp. Theives key in on GPS mounts and bags like that as signals that there is something of value in the car. Sure, they may just break in to chance it, but the bag would be temptation, IMO. 

If I had to store the boat outside or offsite then I would definitely remove the electronics, store them in those camera bags, and keep them in the house. 

They may be ruggedized, but some babying goes a long way. Because of all of this I've got a 1993 HB WIDE that is still running strong and looks like new on my bow. My display isn't as pretty as the new ones, but I can see some of the same things, which is enough to locate structure and fish. I may not be able to see if the bass hanging on the 3rd limb of the middle tree is a male or female like the guys running the newest imaging fully tricked out, but I'll figure that out quickly when they arrive on the deck.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Apr 8, 2013)

if they are flush mounted you would of course leave them in the boat.  i did this for years with no issues.

i take mine off of the boat now as soon as it hits the trailer.  i then put them in this and take them inside the house


----------



## tone357 (Apr 8, 2013)

That is sweet! Wonder if a couple of Lowrance units would fit.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Apr 8, 2013)

thats 2 1198's.  im sure 2 touch 12's would fit


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 8, 2013)

JRDIII said:


> I just got a HB 386 ci di and it goes on at the ramp and off at the ramp. I wouldn't think about leaving it on the boat.
> 
> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread, but here's another question: What do you transport/store your fishfinder in? I'm thinking a soft bag (Crown Royal anyone?) would be ideal, but if you guys have a better idea please let me know.



That is exactly what I use


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 8, 2013)

If I fall in the water and can not stand up I am fishing way to deep for my style of fishing!  My best fish finder is sticking my rod tip in the water!!!


----------



## scott44 (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL...there aint a lot of water like that up here shoalbass. I live in Rabun co.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 8, 2013)

Just another thought, you take it off boat when you get done. You walk to truck, trip slinging $1000 fishfinder across parking lot!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Apr 8, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> thats 2 1198's.  im sure 2 touch 12's would fit



Troy where did you get this case ???


----------



## scott44 (Apr 8, 2013)

Crossed my mind too j_seph ! lol


----------



## Nuttin Better (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a Sitech that has been on my boat for 13 years. Never been removed and works just fine. Not sure I could get the wires loose if I wanted too.


----------



## scott44 (Apr 8, 2013)

It says to remove while trailering but i cant see how thats worse than going across rough water. But i go slow and try to keep the trailer on the road


----------



## j_seph (Apr 8, 2013)

Nuttin Better said:


> I have a Sitech that has been on my boat for 13 years. Never been removed and works just fine. Not sure I could get the wires loose if I wanted too.


 That's an antique! Never heard of it


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Apr 9, 2013)

Robert Eidson said:


> Troy where did you get this case ???



http://www.casesbysource.com/product/pelican-storm-im2700-watertight-case-with-foam-im2700-b-f

double check your measurements just to make sure they will fit Robert.  I know i hate having to return stuff i bought online.  You can enter the touch 12's measurements in the search bar in the upper left corner and it will show you cases that will work.  I picked one that would hold both 1198's and the ram arm and mount.  I think academy also carries some, so you may be able to go check them out in person

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...l&N=0&storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051


----------

